# Ot Help With Adchoices !!!



## chip maker (Mar 13, 2016)

I am having a real problem trying to stop these dam ads. I can close them but it is getting to be a real pain. I am using Windows 7 Pro and Explorer 11. I have tried some things I found on line but they didn't seem to work for me. Some of the items I found on line end up wanting you to download a repair but not to keen on doing that knowing that many of those are worse than the problem you already have. Thanks in advance !!! From Microsoft they only tell me how to make ads to my liking I just don't want them showing up.


----------



## T Bredehoft (Mar 13, 2016)

Be aware, you are not alone.


----------



## David S (Mar 13, 2016)

I use ad blocker.  I don't see any on this site.

David


----------



## Grumpy Gator (Mar 13, 2016)

_I use Ghostery. It is a small pain to set up but you can pick and choose what you want to block and you can pause blocking when ever you need too. And there is a free version._
_**G**_


----------



## chip maker (Mar 13, 2016)

I looked into ad blocker but they don't list Explorer 11.  They do list up to 10 and that it will work with Edge. Do you have 11 ?


----------



## David S (Mar 13, 2016)

I am using Chome on XP.

David


----------



## Stonebriar (Mar 13, 2016)

download firefox.  There are many free add blocker addons for firefox.  I worked in the Microsoft world for 20 years and even I finally gave up on Internet explorer.


----------



## chip maker (Mar 17, 2016)

Just wanted to give everyone an update. Read more on AdBlocker and found that they do support Explorer 11 just didn't read deeper into the site to find the answer before. Anyway loaded AdBlocker Plus and the problem ads are GONE !!!! Thanks David for the lead and it has worked out so far.


----------



## dlane (Mar 17, 2016)

I use AdBlock, it helps , now if they just made somthing for this site that enlarges thumbnail pics in a reasonable amount of time. Other sites it takes 1-2 sec. This one 1-2 min.


----------



## John Hasler (Mar 17, 2016)

dlane said:


> I use AdBlock, it helps , now if they just made somthing for this site that enlarges thumbnail pics in a reasonable amount of time. Other sites it takes 1-2 sec. This one 1-2 min.


That may be due to people uploading high-resolution images.  The other sites may automatically reduce the resolution.


----------



## dlane (Mar 17, 2016)

Is there a way to fix it , the previous software worked fine.


----------



## chip maker (Mar 21, 2016)

This has been brought up a few times before on this site. The best fix for the problem is that when people down load their photos they downsize them from the get go. Its great to have really high res photos but for emails etc it really isn't needed. So if you could get everyone to understand this it would be great.


----------



## John Hasler (Mar 21, 2016)

Chip Maker said:


> The best fix for the problem is that when people down load their photos they downsize them from the get go.


That's the best fix, but it isn't going to happen.


----------

